# Imedcoder



## cshiel (Jun 9, 2009)

*Removal*


Any suggestions how to code the following:
Bug bite with infection near the R ear. Area prepped in sterile fashion. Pt prefers not to have lidocaine injection. Scalpel used to cut off upper scab until viable tissue found. Minimal bleeding. No discharge/abscess noted. No culture taken. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## SherryMoss (Jun 16, 2009)

no wonder noone replied to this!

What did the practitioner do?  Remove the scab?

Level 2 office visit?


----------

